# Sierra Brown Schwinn Supersport



## Schwinn499

Picked this one up today for a song! Sierra brown is one of my favorte Schwinn colors. This ones gonna shine when shes all done. Its just crusty enought to make it fun to make look brand new again. I love projects like this. Looks to be completely original down to the tires, nice rack, and block genny to boot! The Brooks is soft and still like new. The frame build date is B8230 (Feb. 1968). I really dig the chrome front fork, its a nice touch.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Nice Find...*

looks like it will clean right up,seat looks new


----------



## schwinnman67

Looks like it will clean up nice!

The pedals are not orig to the bike, they should be early Atoms. I have a 69 in that color and it looks good when cleaned up. I've since changed the bars back to the orig AVA (mine were badly bent).


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

That looks very nice! Great find! I agree the chrome fork is a nice detail! That would really pop with whitewall tires.  

http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/sunlite-road-raised-center-tire-27-x-1-1-4-black-white     Niagra has many others if you want to go higher in price.


----------



## vincev

Kool find.I have had many Super Sports.Nice to have the Brooks saddle.The fork may be a replacement.I have never seen a S.S.with a chrome fork but I am no expert.


----------



## schwinnman67

schwinnbikebobb said:


> That looks very nice! Great find! I agree the chrome fork is a nice detail! That would really pop with whitewall tires.
> 
> http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/sunlite-road-raised-center-tire-27-x-1-1-4-black-white     Niagra has many others if you want to go higher in price.








The last year of a chrome fork on the Super Sports was 1970. They went to painted in 1971....


----------



## Schwinn499

Thanks everyone. Nice to hear from you Lee!

Seems there are some interesting things about this bike, its looks rather untouched at first glance, does not look like its had a wrench to it anywhere, but it has a few parts and pieces that dont quite match up. Im not very well versed in these mid to late 60's SSs, as this is my first time coming across one, but Metacortex was schooling me on some details...gotta pull the crank and check some other details to get some more answers..


----------



## Metacortex

First I want to say fantastic bike! At first I didn't think I would like Sierra Brown but after having a bike in that color and seeing it in person I really like it. Also that is one of the nicest vintage Brooks saddles I've seen, and those years it came with the nicer embossed metal badge as well.



schwinnman67 said:


> The last year of a chrome fork on the Super Sports was 1970. They went to painted in 1971....




Lee is absolutely correct. I would also note that was a very last minute change. The '71 consumer catalog photo shoot that took place in early Sept. '70 in Hawaii actually used a Super Sport (and Continental) with full chrome forks, the proof photos showing that were printed in the Nov. '70 Reporter dealer newsletter. After changing the spec. from chrome to painted, rather than re-shoot the photos they "colorized" the forks in the photos instead. In other words the fork in this photo was actually chrome when the photo was taken: http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1971_1980/1971_12.html

Anyway, back to the bike at hand here. I can't wait to see you work your magic!


----------



## schwinnman67

Metacortex said:


> First I want to say fantastic bike! At first I didn't think I would like Sierra Brown but after having a bike in that color and seeing it in person I really like it. Also that is one of the nicest vintage Brooks saddles I've seen, and those years it came with the nicer embossed metal badge as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee is absolutely correct. I would also note that was a very last minute change. The '71 consumer catalog photo shoot that took place in early Sept. '70 in Hawaii actually used a Super Sport (and Continental) with full chrome forks, the proof photos showing that were printed in the Nov. '70 Reporter dealer newsletter. After changing the spec. from chrome to painted, rather than re-shoot the photos they "colorized" the forks in the photos instead. In other words the fork in this photo was actually chrome when the photo was taken: http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1971_1980/1971_12.html
> 
> Anyway, back to the bike at hand here. I can't wait to see you work your magic!






Glad to hear from you Cody and Metacortex!!

That is a very clean project, looks like all it needs is a set of Early Atoms and toe clips to be complete. Looking.  forward to seeing the finished pics!


----------



## Schwinn499

A little trip to the parts dep. and whalah ... some early atoms ... the toe clips and straps were actually present but I will not be using them on the final product...I wanna ride this bad boy, and they just get damaged and are in the way IMO ... sometimes I like to kick my feet out and give a big "wahhhwhooo!" to the world...cant do that strapped in 









pulled the crank and its a "SA 2 67", still unsure about the riveted tag "Sprint" derailleurs as Metacortex pointed out in email...these were used 64-65 but seem to be original to the bike as far as I can tell...

Never seen this freewheel before....new one on me...hubs are also un-dated "Schwinn Approved Made In France" and they have a small stamped "D" after made in france...





There was a seat bag on the bike when I go it, heres the loot  ... was hoping for a couple silver dimes but I can appreciate the comb ... my hair looks like Ace Ventura after every ride ...





and last but not least ... a little elbo grease to show how nice this color is with some tlc ... sierra brown ... so under rated


----------



## schwinnman67

Glad you had a set... I've been stashing sets as I find them. 

That paint looks like it will clean up nice! I'm a little surprised about the hubs and freewheel, I would have thought they would be Sprint also. Maybe Metacortex will be able to shed some light on this.


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn499 said:


> pulled the crank and its a "SA 2 67"...




That means the crank is dated to the 2nd week of '67 and yet the 39-52T chainrings it has appear to be '69-'71 vintage. I don't think this is a '69 bike so I believe a previous owner changed the chainrings at some point.

I forgot to ask about the 2 symbols on either side of the SCHWINN stamp on the bottom bracket cones. Those were a form of date code around that time as Schwinn changed them every year up through '72 (they were discontinued after that). For example if the BB dates from '67 it should have 2 triangle symbols on either side of the SCHWINN stamp. 



> still unsure about the riveted tag "Sprint" derailleurs as Metacortex pointed out in email...these were used 64-65 but seem to be original to the bike as far as I can tell...




I don't believe that derailleur is original, especially not with the riveted badge and metal pulleys. A '68 or later *should* have come with a "Schwinn Approved" derailleur using smooth plastic rimmed pulleys. Since it is older than the rest of the bike it may have been a replacement purchased from dealer stock. Another clue is that it appears to be in such good condition. Note that those early Sprint derailleurs go for quite a bit on eBay!



> Never seen this freewheel before....new one on me... hubs are also un-dated "Schwinn Approved Made In France" and they have a small stamped "D" after made in france...




The freewheel should also have a letter code, which I believe is a date code. I have a '69 Varsity with that same freewheel and an "L" code (the front hub on that bike is also "L"). Unfortunately I don't know how to decipher those codes (yet), although so far I think the letters may be month codes for '68 production. The Schwinn Approved hubs replaced Sprint branded hubs (they were the same except for the branding) in early '68 from what I have seen. I believe the same is true for the freewheels.


----------



## schwinnman67

Metacortex said:


> That means the crank is dated to the 2nd week of '67 and yet the 39-52T chainrings it has appear to be '69-'71 vintage. I don't think this is a '69 bike so I believe a previous owner changed the chainrings at some point.
> 
> I forgot to ask about the 2 symbols on either side of the SCHWINN stamp on the bottom bracket cones. Those were a form of date code around that time as Schwinn changed them every year up through '72 (they were discontinued after that). For example if the BB dates from '67 it should have 2 triangle symbols on either side of the SCHWINN stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe that derailleur is original, especially not with the riveted badge and metal pulleys. A '68 or later *should* have come with a "Schwinn Approved" derailleur using smooth plastic rimmed pulleys. Since it is older than the rest of the bike it may have been a replacement purchased from dealer stock. Another clue is that it appears to be in such good condition. Note that those early Sprint derailleurs go for quite a bit on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> The freewheel should also have a letter code, which I believe is a date code. I have a '69 Varsity with that same freewheel and an "L" code (the front hub on that bike is also "L"). Unfortunately I don't know how to decipher those codes (yet), although so far I think the letters may be month codes for '68 production. The Schwinn Approved hubs replaced Sprint branded hubs (they were the same except for the branding) in early '68 from what I have seen. I believe the same is true for the freewheels.






From what I've dug up, the 68's front sprocket is the same part number as my 70, but they use the Sprint derailleurs in 68 (same part number as my 66). I agree that the rear is most likely a replacement.


----------



## Metacortex

schwinnman67 said:


> From what I've dug up, the 68's front sprocket is the same part number as my 70




The '64-'68 models used the Sprint 39-50T sprockets ('67-'68 with a chainguard) while the '69 and later models used the Schwinn 39-52T sprockets.


----------



## schwinnman67

Metacortex said:


> The '64-'68 models used the Sprint 39-50T sprockets ('67-'68 with a chainguard) while the '69 and later models used the Schwinn 39-52T sprockets.




I normally would agree with you, but after reading here, I'm not convinced about the Sprint Sprocket...

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Dealer/1968/68dlct07.htm

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Dealer/1970/70dlsb08.htm

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Dealer/1967/67dlct05.htm


Which leaves the question of ... Are the Schwinn dealer books wrong???


----------



## GTs58

I thought all the Sprint stamped components were phased out after the 1967 model year. I purchased a box of lightweight parts that included a 1968 one piece crank with the new mag style sprockets attached. 1968 was the first year for the Schwinn Approved Huret derailleurs and the Schwinn Approved Atom freewheels. The 68 consumer catalog pictures must be wrong showing the Sprint sprockets.


----------



## Metacortex

schwinnman67 said:


> I normally would agree with you, but after reading here, I'm not convinced about the Sprint Sprocket...




Lee, while the spec. books do have errors in this case I was wrong and you are absolutely correct! A more up-to-date reference with regard to model and component changes is the Schwinn Reporter newsletter and after reading through the '68 issues I can confirm that the Schwinn sprockets did indeed replace the Sprint sprockets in '68. That also jives with the fact that the patent on those cranks was applied for in late '67: http://www.google.com/patents/US3477303

Of course this means that the sprockets on Cody's bike *are* original to the bike. OK I still stand by everything else I said though. <g>


----------



## schwinnman67

Metacortex said:


> Lee, while the spec. books do have errors in this case I was wrong and you are absolutely correct! A more up-to-date reference with regard to model and component changes is the Schwinn Reporter newsletter and after reading through the '68 issues I can confirm that the Schwinn sprockets did indeed replace the Sprint sprockets in '68. That also jives with the fact that the patent on those cranks was applied for in late '67: http://www.google.com/patents/US3477303
> 
> Of course this means that the sprockets on Cody's bike *are* original to the bike. OK I still stand by everything else I said though. <g>





That is weird that Schwinn still used the Sprint derailleurs with all the other parts marked Schwinn Approved... Seems like a lot of odd stuff in those days. My 69 is the same bike, but with the Schwinn Approved derailleurs and (new for 69) brake safety levers.


----------



## PCHiggin

I've been looking for a 70's 26"er forever.I've had a couple of sweet 24's but they're just a bit too small for me. Bike looks great have fun!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Nice find Cody!
I look forward to seeing you work your usual magic on it.
I like Sierra Brown when it's in good condition and all shined up. It's not quite as flashy as Coppertone, but I think it was a worthy successor.


----------



## Metacortex

schwinnman67 said:


> That is weird that Schwinn still used the Sprint derailleurs with all the other parts marked Schwinn Approved... Seems like a lot of odd stuff in those days. My 69 is the same bike, but with the Schwinn Approved derailleurs and (new for 69) brake safety levers.




That is strange. According to the Jan. '68 Reporter the new Schwinn Approved derailleur was being used for '68, and may have made an early appearance in late '67. Now that being said I have seen *some* '68 bikes with the later style Sprint derailleurs (with stickers and plastic rimmed pulleys) like this S/S Tourer.

It may be that Schwinn continued to use up an inventory of Sprint derailleurs on certain more limited production models, especially earlier in the year. But even that doesn't account for a several-year older rear Sprint derailleur with a riveted badge and steel pulleys?


----------



## Schwinn499

Metacortex said:


> That is strange. According to the Jan. '68 Reporter the new Schwinn Approved derailleur was being used for '68, and may have made an early appearance in late '67. Now that being said I have seen *some* '68 bikes with the later style Sprint derailleurs (with stickers and plastic rimmed pulleys) like this S/S Tourer.
> 
> It may be that Schwinn continued to use up an inventory of Sprint derailleurs on certain more limited production models, especially earlier in the year. But even that doesn't account for a several-year older rear Sprint derailleur with a riveted badge and steel pulleys?




It does seems strange, and my lack of knowledge of this era SS does not help even more so, but...ive been through quite a few original bikes and its hard to say that I see any indications that the derailleurs were changed, as there are usualy some minute indications when parts are replaced. Even the cables seem to have been only crimped down on once. Ive really looked it over with a fine tooth comb and I really wanna say that they are original to the bike...but I suppose you never know...

p.s. It turns out its a Sedis chain, thw FW is a letter H code


----------



## MBlue6

Nice bike you have there. Seirra Brown looks great when it is not all faded out. That bike would look great next to my 68 S/S Tourer when I finish it. If you have any interest in selling or trading it ever let me know. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Metacortex

MBlue6 said:


> That bike would look great next to my 68 S/S Tourer when I finish it.




Hey Matt, what derailleurs are on your S/S Tourer? Will you be at the Arlington Heights show this sunday?: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...d-Classic-Bike-Show-amp-Swap-August-17th-2014

If so I'll see you there...


----------



## PCHiggin

*Same stuff...*

Sprint and Schwinn Approved were made by Huret of France


----------



## Dale Alan

That is a nice find,my favorite color too.


----------



## Schwinn499

*...progress...*

Get everything torn down and I found the front fork to be slightly bent which I didnt notice while it was assembled. Nothing major, a little tweaking and its all back nice and straight. Some cleaning and polishing on the frame, re-installed and adjusted the fork and headset, shifters, stem, and bars. Got the replacement atoms all cleaned, greased, and adjusted. Im lovin this Sierra Brown and chrome. So shiny!


































...to be continued...


----------



## Eric Amlie

You do phenomenal work Cody! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That fork crown look the same as the one on my '68 SS/Tourer frameset. These are the only two bikes that I've seen it on.


----------



## island schwinn

i might have to send a bike down to you for a cleanup.great work as usual.

and it's nice to see eric over here.


----------



## Schwinn499

Thanks Eric, coming from you, im very humbled. I ve always been a fan of your work myself.

Yea im kinda confused about the fork. It has "ELECTRA" stamped on the steerer tube. does yours say that too?...the patina shows the same age as the rest of the bike so I wanna say its original, but with the few weird things goin on with this bike, im not really sure what to think is original or not, although it all seems to be from what I can tell...

What size/color is your S/S Tourer frameset?


Brian, send some work my way anytime! I need some ballooner practice


----------



## schwinnman67

Cody,
That is looking great!!

I have the same fork in my 69 SS and it is marked Electra also. 

Your Atom pedals are coming out great! I should send a set or 2 and pay you to clean them up!


----------



## Metacortex

It's nice to see all the current and future SBF refugees here! <g>

From what I've seen so far the Electra forks were used from at least '67 through '69 on the Continental, Super Sport and S/S Tourer. They may have been used in '66 also as that was the year Schwinn changed the ID of the fork steerer. For '70 and later the forks were changed to the more pronounced triple spear on the crown.

Cody, you make that Sierra Brown look sooo good!


----------



## Dale Alan

Really looking nice all cleaned up,great job.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Apologies for the late reply. My wife is on vacation and absorbing much of my time.

My SS/Tourer frameset is a 22" in Sierra Brown.






I pulled the fork and it is stamped Electra


----------



## Schwinn499

*Sierra Brown Schwinn Super Sport*

I've recently made some progress on this project. I plan to re-spoke the original wheel set this summer as you can see in the before photos, they are rather crusty. Until that project is done I have an extra very nice wheel set off a '71 SS parts bike ill use in place to get this project rolling in the meantime. I went through the original freewheel and mounted that and the spoke protector to the newer wheels. I had some white walls on hand so those went on. I'm not sure if they will stay. I want to see what it looks like with both black and gum walls also before I decide, as I feel all three have potential to look nice with this frame color. I typically lean towards gum walls with Sierra Brown though, well see. The original B15 that came on this bike is just too nice for me to justify using it for riding when I have a few extras that are broken in and I ride on all the time, so I put it safely aside and put one of my rider B15s on it. The brake levers are like brand new and the bars wrapped up real nice. 

More to come soon, nearing the home stretch...


----------



## island schwinn

Lookin incredible,Cody.
I vote for gum walls also,but what do I know?


----------



## Metacortex

I can't believe in the past I disliked Sierra Brown. Well not anymore, especially not after seeing a bike like this. I really like the matching lever covers too, I feel those should have been standard. On the tires my opinion would be that gum walls were original and the only thing I'd want on a bike like this. I reserve white walls for customs and black walls for Varsities. Of course it's your bike and opinions are like... <g>


----------



## Dale Alan

Your bike is coming along nicely,great job.I have always been a fan of the brown. Yours is looking great all cleaned up and shining.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

That does look great!  On the tires I always use whitewalls because I like the way they play off the decals and give it a little more pop. Gumwalls look fine but in my opinion don't add anything and I don't have a single bike with blackwalls as that seems to be the quickest way to make a bike look really drab. But as Scott said about opinions everybody has one!


----------



## schwinnman67

I agree, gumwalls would look best with this.... The only bikes I have that have black walls are a 63 Varsity and my project 73 World Traveler (they will look best with Opaque Blue)...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Grabbed this pic off the web.  Looks better than I thought it would but I still prefer the w/w.


----------



## Schwinn499

Some more progress today. The derailleurs are cleaned, lubed, and mounted. I cut all NOS housings and got them on, strung up the brake cables. I like to use 4mm cable ferrules on the shifter cable housings It makes for a cleaner entry and fit into the cable stops on the frame and a better looking better shifting bike IMO. I only have enough on hand for half the cables so more are on their way in the mail, as well as a new chain and some nice new gum wall tires. Once those parts are here ill have this one all wrapped up until the original wheels get an overhaul this summer.  

I threw on the original saddle to see what it looked like. I love the brown, it looks ridiculously awesome on this bike.









Here's a picture of my '71 Sierra Brown Suburban with the gold decals. The gum wall goes amazing on this bike and i'm hoping it will work as nice on the Super Sport.


----------



## Dale Alan

It looks great as it is,I think the gumwalls will really make it pop. The original brown saddle looks excellent also.That bike is something to be proud of,congrats .


----------



## Eric Amlie

Both bikes look super. Another job well done Cody!
Sierra Brown, like Campus Green looks pretty awful when it's old and oxidized, but when it's cleaned up as on these bikes, I think it's a worthy successor to Coppertone. I just love your photography with the lighting that makes the paint glow.

BTW, thought I should mention that I'm still interested in that blue Superior frameset if you ever want to part with it.


----------



## Schwinn499

Eric Amlie said:


> Both bikes look super. Another job well done Cody!
> Sierra Brown, like Campus Green looks pretty awful when it's old and oxidized, but when it's cleaned up as on these bikes, I think it's a worthy successor to Coppertone. I just love your photography with the lighting that makes the paint glow.
> 
> BTW, thought I should mention that I'm still interested in that blue Superior frameset if you ever want to part with it.




Thanks Eric! Yes, that Superior is YOURS, im just a very good procrastinator. You havnt been pushy enough...lol. Ill get it boxed up soon, hopefully shipping isnt so insane with just the frame. PM me and well talk details. I also wanted to pick your brain about putting a three piece crank on one of these style frames as IIRC you have one done up with a Stronglight setup.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Schwinn499 said:


> PM me and well talk details. I also wanted to pick your brain about putting a three piece crank on one of these style frames as IIRC you have one done up with a Stronglight setup.




I haven't figured out how to do a PM on this site. I'm probably just blind.
Yes, I put a Stronglight 49 triple(TA rings) on my Violet Superior. It's been awhile since I did it, but I should be able to remember it well enough.


----------



## Eric Amlie

I found the PM section, but it tells me I'm not allowed to send one.


----------



## island schwinn

Eric Amlie said:


> I found the PM section, but it tells me I'm not allowed to send one.



You need a minimum of 15 posts before you can use the pm feature.you're almost there.


----------



## Eric Amlie

island schwinn said:


> You need a minimum of 15 posts before you can use the pm feature.you're almost there.




Ahh...thanks for the info!

Cody, maybe if you message me I can respond to you. I'd like to push forward on this and get it done. I have plans for this bike!


----------



## Schwinn499

Brakes are done and on...chain came today...waiting on 3 cable ferrules, brake pads, and some new panaracer tires...the maiden ride shall hopefully be Monday night which is my birthday, so that will be a nice treat (dealing with everything needing fine tune adjustment )


----------



## GTs58

That SS is just amazing. Happy Birthday and I hope she treats you right on your BD maiden voyage.


----------



## Metacortex

Awesome attention to detail with the Weinmann 59-W (Schwinn p/n 17 214) plastic cable tips! Very few people take it that far, but accuracy and attention to detail like that is what separates a true restoration from a simple rebuild.






CPSC regulations forced Schwinn (and Weinmann) to change to metal tips during 1975. By '76 only metal tips were allowed due to a CPSC mandated 2lb. pull-off force resistance requirement.


----------



## summerbike72

VERY SHARP !!!
Great job!!!  And you are SO LUCKY  you can ride now....... I LOVE the SS and ST  and have about 8 of them. 1972 and 1973.
Sadly.... I probably will  not be able to ride outside until May or JUNE !!!

8 FEET of snow here in Eastern MA !!

Happy Belated BD !!!

enjoy!!!

Michael


----------



## Schwinn499

Sorry for the no update the last couple days. The bike is still not "finished" although rideable. Took it around the block with no front brakes and no rear gears as i'm still waiting on pads and ferrules...

Thanks GT, that b-day maiden voyage ended up being as mentioned above, still satisfying...

Yeah Metacortex, I do have a small stash of NOS cable tips and many used ones...definitely necessary for a bike and work of this caliber...

Summerbike72, thanks and welcome, yes its nice to be able to just suit up with a flannel and a beanie and be able to ride all winter here in CA. Don't sweat, May is just around the corner. Please show us some pics of your bikes. Im a fan of the fillet brazed bikes as well, yet a Sports Tourer is still yet to join my stable of steeds.

Finished pictures to come soon...


----------



## Schwinn499

Nice rainy day in the garage getting things all buttoned on this bike. These types of projects are what excite me the most about my hobby, I'm at a loss for words, shes a gem! Worth every minute of work. The icing on the cake will overhauling the hubs and re-lacing the original hoops up with some nice shiny new spokes this summer.


----------



## GTs58

That is one of the nicest SS's I've seen. And I bet it will stop traffic on Saturday mornings!   Noticed you installed the correct R. derailleur. Yall wanna sell those crappy old Sprint derailleurs? 
Nice job Cody!


----------



## Eric Amlie

Outstanding!


----------



## Schwinn499

GTs58 said:


> That is one of the nicest SS's I've seen. And I bet it will stop traffic on Saturday mornings!   Noticed you installed the correct R. derailleur. Yall wanna sell those crappy old Sprint derailleurs?
> Nice job Cody!




Thanks, I made the decision to go with the approved derailleurs I had on hand after acquiring this '64 Coppetone SS project...the Sprint stuff will be going on it...


----------



## Eric Amlie

Now, there is a hard to find bike. I think I've only seen or two others in coppertone in the 15 years I've been doing this.


----------



## Schwinn499

A little update on progress, I got the wheels disassembled, cleaned, de-greased, and polished up, the rims as well. Waiting on new ball bearings and am doing my homework on spokes, nipples, hubs, and wheel building in general. Please let me know of any good reads you have on the subject.

Is there a source for new cad plated spokes?

Am I correct in saying Schwinn used a longer than "normal?" spoke nipple? Can these be bought new?

Any good sources for correct replacement axle cones?


----------



## Eric Amlie

Gawd I wish I had the patience & ambition for that. They look great.

I hate working on wheels!

I know  most folks here are more purists that I am, but I was going to that much work on these wheels, I would be replacing the spokes with stainless. Different strokes for different folks. 

You probably already know about it, but if not, read Sheldon Brown's writings on wheel building on the Harris Cyclery website.


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn499 said:


> Is there a source for new cad plated spokes?




What brand of spokes do you have now (Schwinn used mostly Berg-Union or Torrington)? Why do you want to replace them? If they are cad they should clean up pretty well, however due to cad toxicity I would wear gloves and scuff them with a wet scotch-brite then maybe also polish them wet. I would not wire wheel or scuff them dry, you do *not* want to breathe in any cad dust.

While most original spokes used by Schwinn were cad plated, since then cadmium has become practically illegal so any spokes made today would be either zinc plated, nickel plated or stainless. There are still plated spokes available (and they are very cheap), however they are straight-guage while Schwinn used double-butted spokes on higher end bikes like the Super Sport (with 4x lacing on the SS up through '71). For example here are plated straight-guage spokes in the correct 12-1/16" length for 4x lacing on the stock Weinmann rims: http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/wheel-master-standard-steel-spokes-box-of-144-306mm-12-1-16

You can get factory original spokes good for perfect restorations (or replacing a few broken originals with matching NOS ones), but they are expensive: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261822763230

If you are just replacing a few you will want to match the mfr. (Berg-Union, Torrington, etc.) , which will not be indicated if they came in a Schwinn box: http://www.mrrabbit.net/docs/spokeheads/main.html

Another option for NOS: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...t-Rear-Deraileur-Question&p=441910#post441910 

You can get double-butted stainless spokes (DT, Sapim, Wheelsmith) in the correct length for about $1 a spoke if you shop around. Most include short 12mm nipples.



> Am I correct in saying Schwinn used a longer than "normal?" spoke nipple? Can these be bought new?




Most nipples today are 12mm or maybe 14mm in some cases, while Schwinn and most others back in the day used 16mm. You can get really nice 16mm plated brass nipples from Wheelsmith (make sure you get the guage that matches your spokes

2.0mm: http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/wheelsmith-2-0-x-16mm-silver-brass-nipples-bag-of-50
1.8mm: http://www.niagaracycle.com/categories/wheelsmith-1-8-x-16mm-silver-brass-nipples-bag-of-50

I really like the Wheelsmith nipples as they have a special plating which seems to out-perform standard nickel or chrome: http://www.wheelsmith.com/technology/



> Any good sources for correct replacement axle cones?




Unfortunately so far I've not found a good match to the Atom/Maillard/Normandy cones anywhere, including WheelsMfg: http://wheelsmfg.com/products/all-cones.html

That means I've either had to find NOS examples (hard to find, expensive when you do find them), or better yet simply pilfer them from other hubs. Cheap ladies' Super Sports are a gold mine for barely-used parts like that. 

On the other hand you can get matching axles from WheelsMfg but in most cases they'll have to be cut down a bit.


----------



## schwinnman67

I agree with Eric about both...

I hate polishing aluminum and I put stainless spokes in my wheels. 
Your bike doesn't have Sprint hubs?? I thought 64-67 had Sprint hubs. What axle cones do you need?


----------



## Metacortex

schwinnman67 said:


> Your bike doesn't have Sprint hubs?? I thought 64-67 had Sprint hubs.




They did, but this is a '68.


----------



## kccomet

nice bike. i always thought sierra brown was such an ugly color. i bought this 73 paramount that had been sitting for the last 30 years. pic is before cleaning. after polish the color is almost a gold sparkle, its a very pretty color cleaned up


----------



## Eric Amlie

Kccomet, please post the "after" pics also.


----------



## schwinnman67

Metacortex said:


> They did, but this is a '68.




I must have it confused with the Coppertone 64....


----------



## Metacortex

Maybe I'm the one that is confused? If they are for the '64 then yes indeed they should be Sprint.


----------



## Schwinn499

I finally got all the stuff together to build these up. With some expert direction and guidance I was able to get these built up and nearly true, just a little more to figure out of that stage of the process but lo and behold, I did it. These wheels are gonna take this bike to a new level, can't wait to finish them up and get a firm handle on this wheel building thing. Have quite a few sets I want to do in the future.


----------



## Eric Amlie

Very cool...those rims are getting hard to find!
If you're not an experienced wheel builder(I'm not either) I would just like to caution against getting the spoke tension too high. If you're reading spoke tensions out of a book, these rims are not near as strong as modern rims and will not stand up to modern spoke tensions. I'm not trying to be a know-it-all, I just don't want to see you inadvertently ruin these hard to find rims.


----------



## Schwinn499

Another day at cycle school and shes ready to roll. Happy to be able to call this project complete!


----------



## Metacortex

Beautiful as always! Wheel building really gives you an edge in these restorations. I hope to do some of that myself soon.

What spokes and nipples did you end up using? I noticed you relaced it as 3x instead of the original 4x. I'm guessing that's because of the length of the spokes you had acquired?


----------



## Schwinn499

I ended up using some nipples I got at the LBS as the originals I aquired were a bad match. The wheels were originally 3x so I just went with that. I know there is some data to contest that but thats how they were so thats how I kept them. The hubs show no signs of ever being laced 4x.


----------



## Metacortex

Schwinn499 said:


> The wheels were originally 3x so I just went with that. I know there is some data to contest that but thats how they were so thats how I kept them. The hubs show no signs of ever being laced 4x.




Interesting, the '71 and earlier Super Sports were normally laced 4x however I believe liberties were taken if the longer spokes were out of stock. Did you clean up and re-use the original spokes?


----------



## Schwinn499

This was my logic. I did not reuse the spokes, they were severely rusted beyond saving, hence the rebuild. I found NOS Torrington spokes of the same length.


----------



## WernerV

Is there a way to find original handle bar tape? I have a 71, same color and I am considering to replace the tape. It looks as if you replaced the tape on your bike. Btw, nice job!


----------



## Schwinn499

WernerV said:


> Is there a way to find original handle bar tape? I have a 71, same color and I am considering to replace the tape. It looks as if you replaced the tape on your bike. Btw, nice job!
> 
> View attachment 411084



I think i have a roll in the garage, ill look soon. If not eBay will have some for sure.


----------



## Metacortex

This is the tape you want (not mine), one 5-yard roll does a full handlebar (both sides http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-HUN...rown-CONTINENTAL-HANDLEBAR-TAPE-/142233270906


----------



## PhilSchwinn

I found this thread after buying my own '68 Sierra Brown Super Sport. I love the color! You did an amazing job restoring your bike!


----------



## Schwinn499

PhilSchwinn said:


> I found this thread after buying my own '68 Sierra Brown Super Sport. I love the color! You did an amazing job restoring your bike!
> 
> View attachment 671309



Thanks, nice bike. Sierra brown remains one of my favorite colors. Enjoy the ride.


----------

